# New Logo



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

After 6 months of working on it, we finally have our new logo! I'm so excited. It wasn't anything I had envisioned, but I'm really pleased with it. You can see it on our website: http://www.goatmilkstuff.com

Now comes all the work of re-doing all of our stuff with the new logo. I just reordered business cards, still have to order new banners, t-shirts, and other stuff. Also have to redo our packaging with the new logo. I'm getting quotes now on printing those. I'm also working on trademarking everything.

Just tonight I got our new etsy banner which I'm very pleased with. You can see that on our shop : http://www.goatmilkstuff.etsy.com

The sun has 10 points which represents the 10 members of our family. The rays of the sun are taken from our old logo which had an udder on it. Yep - those rays are each the shape of a teat. :biggrin

I'm so relieved it's finalized! 
PJ


----------



## Whitney (Oct 27, 2007)

That's great PJ!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice! 

I want a logo but haven't been able to come up with any good ideas, yet.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Beautifully done, and a very nice website! I love how clear and big your soap pictures are. I need a logo...I am saving to have it done by someone whose work I admire (she is pricey).


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Love the slogan!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I love your logo! Your Etsy banner is great as well. Everything flows together so nicely and looks very professional. I like how there is a pic of your family on the Etsy banner.

I need a logo for the farm as well but don't even know how to begin to go about doing that. I definitely don't have the money to hire it done right now.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

Part of the reason it took so long was because I tried several inexpensive designers first. They just couldn't come up with a concept that worked for us. It took using a more expensive, professional marketing team to finally get to something that we wanted. Of course, they had to please both Jim and me which wasn't easy. 

Heather - We went with our logo that we did on Paint for about a year before we started looking for a professional one.

The "Work Hard. Get Dirty. Use Good Soap." is Jim's tagline. Our marketing team loved it and used it as a starting point.

PJ


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well the logo doesn't show up on the website for me.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:sigh the logo picture won't load for me either. :/

Sheryl


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

That's not good - what browsers are you using? Do you just get the little x picture thingy?

Here is the top of the website:









Here is the vertical version (sorry it's so big):










PJ


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I only get the red x on the website also using explorer


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah, I changed to Firefox to look at it, it wouldn't show on Explorer for me either.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm on Safari, everything showed up fine for me. 

So what kind of price can I figure on if I hired a professional to design a logo for me? (Is there a cringing emoticon? LOL I know this isn't cheap.)


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

AH thanks I like it. yep only get a red x


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

What a nice interview. 

PJ- what are the black trays you are using in the drying racks?


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

The black trays we use are bun racks. They are flat - they don't have sides to stack them. Jim built the racks and they slide in and out 2 deep. We actually got them for free from somebody getting rid of them, but we did find a supplier in case we needed more. I don't know it off the top of my head, but if you need it, let me know and Jim can find it. They weren't cheap, but they weren't terribly expensive either. We can fit 70 of our soaps on each tray.

PJ


----------

